# Adria vision i707SG, tyre pressures and payload



## tel965alli66

Hello all,
I have just bought a 2006 Adria vision i707SG. Can anybody tell me the correct tyre pressures and also how do you have the payload increased as I have read that others have had the plate changed?


----------



## wilse

Hi fella

Good choice of truck 

I run ours at 80psi used to run previous truck at this... but I'm not 100% if this is correct.

As for replating... ours is 3850kg, but it came that way. If you do a search on the forum for replating you will see there is a place you can send your details to and some cash... might be £200? [someone clarify please] and your chassis will be replated... i.e. you get a sticker to stick near your VIN tag! I don't actualy think there is any hardware added.

Has yours got cruise? 
What engine?
Tiptronic or manual gearbox?

w


----------



## EJB

Tyre pressures:-
Weigh the vehicle (front and back axle weights), when fully loaded, then phone the tyre manufacturer for a definitive answer.
Search the site for contact numbers :wink:


----------



## wilse

EJB said:


> Tyre pressures:-
> Weigh the vehicle (front and back axle weights), when fully loaded, then phone the tyre manufacturer for a definitive answer.
> Search the site for contact numbers :wink:


Ted

Do the tyre manufacturers keep pressures for MH's? or does it not matter about body type & overhang... or is it just to do with axel weights??

w


----------



## EJB

Tyre pressures are dictated by the tyre specification and the axle weights of the vehicle.
Tyre pressures for my vehicle......FIAT (chassis handbook) 80PSI all round....Michelin - 50PSI front, 55PSI rear.
HTH

PS. 50 and 55 is very comfortable compared to 80PSI.


----------



## tel965alli66

*Adria vision i707SG 2006*

Thankyou all for your replies,
The engine in ours is the 2500 with manual box, no cruise. We collected it on friday private sale (good old Ebay) from Cannock in staffs, approx 155mile drive. The performance seems ok, needed to change down on long hills, very smooth and surprisingly quite for a motorhome. The only big fault with the van is the kitchen worktop has a crack in it coming from the door side and I wondered if this was common, due to it being a resin type material ( cranit copy) , I believe the crack was caused by the slamming of the door, which I am hopefully going to adjust.
By the way what is the national speed limit for a motorhome is it 60mph on a dual carriageway and motorway and what about single carriageway?

Thanks again


----------



## wilse

Hi tel

No I don't think the crack is common problem.

I can envisage how it has cracked?? as the door [hab door?] doesnt' touch the worktop?? Is yours the 707 SG [galley kitchen in middle] or the 707 SL [L shaped kitchen]

Is the crack in the worktop or the 'splashback' bit that screws onto the wall?

As for engine, we've the 120hp 2.5litre and I think it's a bit gutless.
After driving a Ford 2.2 TDCi lump the Renault is a bit sluggish.
I will be having ours remapped.

PS you can get cruise fitted if you need it?

Happy trucking.

Wilse


----------



## tel965alli66

*Adria Vision i707SG speed limits and cracked worktop*

Hi Wilse, 
The crack is in the worktop is about 1 1/2inches in from the edge coming in from the wall towards the centre of the van about 8 inches, as you face the worktop it is on the left side next to the hab door ( galley style kitchen). I think we will live with it for a while and if it gets worse I will remove it and find a good resin and glue it tcgether or if somebody knows where I can have one made, (after reading some of the stories of dealer prices )it will probably be cheaper.
How would you know if it is 150 bhp or 120bhp? If the later how would you go about increasing bhp and how much approx would it cost? and does this effect the insurance?
Speed limits for motorhomes?

Best regards Tel


----------



## bozzer

*Adria vision 707sg*

Speed limits in Britain in my understanding are;
50mph on single carriageway
60mph on dual
70mph on motorway
this is providing you are over 3500 and not towing.
I await to see if I have it wrong!


----------



## wilse

Hi Tel

Yes, I think I'd glue.. it with some type of resin... I'd go to a kitchen worktop company to see if you can get the proper glue.
It's likely to be expensive! 8O

I would think your lump is 120dci. I think the 150 was late 2007 early 2008 models... You should have call your local Renault dealer with the Reg & VIN number... they will be able to tell you, what's what.

As for remap... cheap version £300 [standard chip] dear version £500 [bespoke version]. I think it makes the 120 into a 150 machine. Although it's the torque that is the main thing you are after.

I had a remap but had it removed, as it smoked a bit, when foot down.
This was a £300 one... I will probably look at the dear one next.

PPS has your got alloys and did you get carpets?
I have neither!

w


----------



## tel965alli66

*Adria vision 2500cc engine performance upgrade/ speed limits*

Yes, I think you are right 'Bozzer' That was what I thought 50/60/70mph. But if anyone knows different please advise. 
Wilse question, Alloys and carpets? Yes our one does have them. As for the carpet I would buy some good rubber backed carpet from your local shop and cut it in yourself, I say rubber backed( ie bathroom quality) so that it does not slip about, as does the Adria effort 
Has anyone else had their Adria 2500cc remaped for more power/economy and if so who would you recommend, also have you had any problems?
Thanks Tel


----------



## kitty

Hi,

Try svtech.co.uk at Leyland, Lancs


----------

